# ferry to USA



## CullodenMuir (Dec 11, 2005)

Does anyone have any info on a ferry service from the UK to the USA or Canada?
RoRo preferably but expect we'll have to settle for a container.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Shipping*

Hi

Are you looking to take your motorhome to the USA, or ship out a container full of goods?

There are no scheduled ferry services as such. There are freight ships however. You may contact a freight forwarder/shipping agent for advice.

Also, if you look through the forum, there are various references to people shipping RV's from the USA to the UK and I think that various shipping agents are mentioned.

R


----------

